# Porn vs. Web Cam sites



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

Is there a difference between enjoying porn and enjoying web cam sites in which a "model" performs a private show for you? I'm curious to find out your thoughts. I have nothing against porn, I actually enjoy it myself (surprise, yes, some women do enjoy porn) but somehow, I find these web cam sites a little too personal and almost crossing boundaries.

What are your thoughts? Of course I'm asking for a reason but I don't want to get into the nitty gritty.

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PFTGuy (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't know enough about how web-cam sites work, but I see what you mean about it being more personal...especially if the viewing is two-way. I doubt if it usually is...in most cases its probably just a woman in front of a camera.

Personally, I mostly enjoy good stories more than anything else. My imagination works just fine.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

barbieDoll said:


> Is there a difference between enjoying porn and enjoying web cam sites in which a "model" performs a private show for you? I'm curious to find out your thoughts. I have nothing against porn, I actually enjoy it myself (surprise, yes, some women do enjoy porn) but somehow, I find these web cam sites a little too personal and almost crossing boundaries.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Of course I'm asking for a reason but I don't want to get into the nitty gritty.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...good question. My wife and I enjoy porn. I've watched cam sites from time to time, but never a truly private show...just olen cams with a lone woman or couple on cam. I don't interact...just watch, as with any video, rated G to XXX. If interaction with the performer(s) is involved, I guess it comes down to where individuals' or couples' personal boundaries are drawn. If, like us, a partner has no problem with their SO, say, getting a lap dance (with the other present and aware), would such cam activity be different, and if so, how? Is the viewer also on cam? If so, how does that play into the level of acceptance (if any)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

@PFTGuy - It's just a viewer watching a woman: one way. Good stories are also quite entertaining.

@Grayson - I'm asking because I'm not involved ;(. It's almost a secret which is why it's bothering me. This cam site is pretty much one way where they're also chatting while getting naked in front of the camera. A relationship, where both parties are aware and accepting is probably fascinating.. but not if the other has no clue it's going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I should probably clarify. My wife's more into printed and video (DVD) media. While I enjoy those, too, of the two of us, I'm the one who also makes use of online images, video, etc. She's aware of it, though. She generally knows if/when I'm perusing, and doesn't mind, as it's never used as a replacement for her.

That said, I can understand why someone, even one who enjoys porn him-/herself, might have an issue with interaction like you're describing. At which point, I think it still comes back down to what the two of you, as a couple, have decided is acceptable within the confines of the relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

